# Castrol Professional OE



## Thatvr6life (Aug 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a place you can buy Castrol Professional OE at other than ECS, FCP Euro , Etc.? Or is it sold as another name at normal stores like Advanced Auto, O'Reily's, etc? Trying to save a few bucks if I can


----------



## IndyMK7GLI (Jul 14, 2019)

Just went to the main three parts stores and nobody had it....ordered from ECS....


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

If I remember correctly, the one with the red cap is the true full synthetic.
Like this one. I haven’t found it for sale in the US. Only in Europe. 
https://www.smart-stuff.parts/castr...MIuqigit7h4wIVTf7jBx264wxoEAkYDCABEgKCr_D_BwE


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Why this oil vs. M1 or Castrol 0W40 (both have VW502.00 approval)? Both are available at Walmart for substantially less and according to the wisdom of the folks/nerds over on Bob is the oil guy (BITOG) both are higher quality.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Why this oil vs. M1 or Castrol 0W40 (both have VW502.00 approval)? Both are available at Walmart for substantially less and according to the wisdom of the folks/nerds over on Bob is the oil guy (BITOG) both are higher quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In my opinion, it’s just too thin a oil to run here in TX. Which is why i run 10-40.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sagginwagen said:


> In my opinion, it’s just too thin a oil to run here in TX. Which is why i run 10-40.


They are both 40 weight oils....the 0W gives you a higher-quality base stock and better start-up lubrication.


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Sagginwagen said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, it’s just too thin a oil to run here in TX. Which is why i run 10-40.
> ...


It would only make sense right? But that’s not what the data shows. It is far more complex than just base stock.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sagginwagen said:


> It would only make sense right? But that’s not what the data shows. It is far more complex than just base stock.


What data are you concerned with?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

